# Renziana, A Journal of the Swiss Orchid Foundation



## SlipperKing (Dec 6, 2011)

Who has heard of this new journal publication? I picked up the first issue at our local orchid society monthly meeting. The event being the Christmas party night there is always an auction held to benefit our local Judging Center.
I bid on and won Renziana vol 1/2011. It happens to be all on Paphiopedilums. Here are a few PICs

Front Cover:






Contents:





Other pages:


----------



## Shiva (Dec 7, 2011)

And I barely have time to read those I receive already!


----------



## Marc (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks interesting, going to see if I can order a single copy from them.

edit:

Found it:

http://orchid.unibas.ch/site.up_to_date.php



> The Swiss Orchid Foundation, on the occasion of the 10th anniversary, proudly announces the publication of its new journal, Renziana, published by the Reinhardt Verlag Basel. The journal is bilingual (English and German) and will be published annually, with each issue dedicated to a particular orchid topic. At around 100 pages, and including 202 colour images, the first issue is devoted to the genus Paphiopedilum (slipper orchids). All contributors are internationally renowned experts on the genus.
> 
> The journal may be ordered by phone from Reinhardt Media Service Tel.+41 (0) 61 264 64 50; by e-mail: [email protected]; or in the booktrade ISSN: 2235-0799. The price per issue is SFr. 12.-/€ 12.- (+posting fees).



Looks like I'll have an E-mail to send this evening! 

By the way it's worthwhile checking their site out. Very interesting information to be found there:

http://orchid.unibas.ch


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## Ray (Dec 7, 2011)

I have inquired about US distribution.

I'm thinking that shipment of a box to me is less expensive than the shipment of a box's worth of individual issues.


----------



## keithrs (Dec 7, 2011)

Very interesting.....


----------



## Marc (Dec 8, 2011)

Ray said:


> I have inquired about US distribution.
> 
> I'm thinking that shipment of a box to me is less expensive than the shipment of a box's worth of individual issues.



Ray did you allready receive an answer? I send out a mail yesterday evening and didn't receive anything today. Guess I'm being impatient.


----------



## Diogo (Dec 11, 2011)

I sent my email a week ago and no reply so far...


----------



## Mathias (Dec 22, 2011)

Did anyone recieve an answer on their e-mails to this journal? I have not yet, and its been two weeks now.


----------



## Marc (Dec 23, 2011)

I didn't receive a reaction from my first try either. However I filled in the contact form on the site here:

http://reinhardt.ch/content.cfm?nav=50&content=53

And I got a reply with an invoice that I should pay and then they will ship it.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 24, 2011)

Marc said:


> I didn't receive a reaction from my first try either. However *I filled in the contact form on the site here*:
> 
> http://reinhardt.ch/content.cfm?nav=50&content=53
> 
> And I got a reply with an invoice that I should pay and then they will ship it.



Interesting that they seem to have extended their list of countries very quickly  (a few weeks ago they just had a few (no Netherlands, no Luxembourg ...)) . Jean


----------



## Marc (Dec 24, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Interesting that they seem to have extended their list of countries very quickly  (a few weeks ago they just had a few (no Netherlands, no Luxembourg ...)) . Jean



Problem is that in their contact form they have a long country list. But when you try to register they still have that stupid short list with only a few countries.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 24, 2011)

Marc said:


> Problem is that in their contact form they have a long country list. But when you try to register they still have that stupid short list with only a few countries.



Ah, ok  !!! Meaning that I will not be able to have it shipped to Luxbg.  !!! Jean


----------



## tenman (Dec 25, 2011)

How unfortunate that Cribb seems to have done all the taxonomy for them. Perhaps the other articles are more worthwhile; anyone read it yet?


----------



## Ray (Dec 26, 2011)

I got the same response- an invoice for shipment of one issue, even though I asked for a box full. I responded that they had apparently misread my request, so would they please requote.


----------



## John M (Dec 27, 2011)

Hmmm? Seems that this is going to be a big flop. They're not able to get their act together and handle the customer service end of their business. That's always a deal breaker! I certainly wouldn't send money to any organization under the assumption that they will deal with me in good faith, if they can't properly respond to my inquiry.


----------



## Marc (Jan 14, 2012)

With the invoice you also receive all the data you need for an international payment but also a sheet on which you can fill in your credit card data.

I used this option and today I received the magazine. Quickly scanned through it and it looks like a very interesting magazine to read. Good thing is that there are no advertisements and quite a few in situ pics.


----------



## fibre (Jan 15, 2012)

Strange: I wrote some questions on their internet contact form, but they didn't respond. Two weeks later I got an invoice for one issue and shipping, but I didn't ask for it!oke:


----------

